# MGB type used in "The ship that died of shame"



## paullad1984 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wondering what type of MGB they used in the ship that died of shame, looks like a Fairmile D to me, but im not sure.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

It was Polish MTB S 10 , keeping her original petrol engines, went to Cornwall after the war and was
converted to a private motor yacht, ‘mv Taifun’, at Falmouth Boat Construction, and
subsequently used in the 1955 film, ‘The Ship that Died of Shame’, originally a short
story by Nicholas Monsarrat. The film starred George Baker, Richard Attenborough,
Bill Owen and Virginia McKenna.
In the film, she was MGB 1087 ‘after the war’. Three different boats were in fact used
in the filming, S-10, MTB 528 and MTB ‘Gay Dragoon’.

You need to go to here *http://www.bmpt.org.uk/boat histori...otor Gun Boats and Torpedo Boats from WW2.pdf
*
and scroll down to S-10 where I took the above words from, right at the very bottom of the scroll down is all about the other two boats used MTB 528 at Pounds Scrap Yard and MTB Gay Dragoon in commission, I like these boats so knew about this film and these boats


----------



## paullad1984 (Jun 6, 2008)

always wanted one actually, as i do ww2 royal navy re-enacting.


----------

